# GrubHub Driver trespassed at NJ Chipotle for using their closed bathrooms



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I was in Chipotle recently picking up in NJ on another delivery platform. GrubHub driver shows up to pick up. They have two chairs and police tape blocking the hallway to the bathrooms. As I stand there and wait in line to pickup, the Grubhub driver goes around it and they started freaking out. Yelling at the driver the bathrooms are closed to the public. He said he had to go and went in there anyway. They ran right to the phone and called the police. Lights and sirens they were there in 3 minutes. Yes, the line was long. The driver was already out of the bathroom and already standing in line. The police try to get him to come out of the line. He told them no I need to pick up an order. So the police talk to him and the manager and all the police could do was trespass him. So the manager told the cops she didn't want this driver to ever come back and the police issued him a trespass where he will be arrested if he returns. As the manager walked back to the kitchen from the lobby, she got booed by all the customers and one customer called her a piece of s***. It was great. They also booed the cops when they escorted him out after an employee gave him his delivery.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cops in trouble, these days.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Question, where this occurred, is there a public order by government officials to the effect that public bathrooms are to be closed?

The issue of whether or not such an order (if exists) should exist and if "public" restrooms should be allowed to be closed, but everyone has to take a step back and think about this a bit:

IF a restaurant were to leave their restroom open and available, would they then be liable to clean after each use? THAT opens up a big can of worms.

Our governments (local, county, state, federal) have really dropped the ball on a lot of this stuff. If they really cared about people, they would have made orders to include such things as "establishment must keep any existing publicly accessible restroom open and must post a sign on the the door easily seen and readable by anyone who will enter the following 'Under order this restroom remains open and available for public use HOWEVER while we will clean this restroom several times each day we are in no way responsible for its condition or cleanliness as that depends upon the cooperation of those who use it. By using this restroom, you agree to do your part in maintaining its cleanliness and availability for others.'


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hopefully they don’t burn the place down


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

If you want to sell food then you should provide facilities for customers to wash their hands. Should be part of the Health Codes.


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

lol was this the chipotle near Kean University by any chance?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Question, where this occurred, is there a public order by government officials to the effect that public bathrooms are to be closed?
> 
> The issue of whether or not such an order (if exists) should exist and if "public" restrooms should be allowed to be closed, but everyone has to take a step back and think about this a bit:


Forget about government needs to decide yes or no should bathrooms "allowed" be open or closed. The restaurant is private property.


BigJohn said:


> Our governments (local, county, state, federal) have really dropped the ball on a lot of this stuff. If they really cared about people


Cared? &#128518; We the people, can't agree on that direction to go in, other than get offended by the choices other people make.
Some set of rules that everyone agrees, therefore showing the government "cares", is a pipe dream.


The Jax said:


> So the manager told the cops she didn't want this driver to ever come back and the police issued him a trespass where he will be arrested if he returns.


Private property, they can do that.


The Jax said:


> As the manager walked back to the kitchen from the lobby, she got booed by all the customers and one customer called her a piece of s***. It was great.


Sure she seem like a @@@@@, but she is just doing her job, as ordered to, by Chipotle. Boo Chipotle.


The Jax said:


> They also booed the cops when they escorted him out


Cops just doing their job,. In fact, by enforcing property rights, despite the popular opinion of the other guests, they are the ones who brought resolution to the episode.


The Jax said:


> after an employee gave him his delivery.


They should have Not given him the delivery. Instead, reported with Grubhub--who ought to have deactivated him!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

@doyousensehumor 
Private property up to a point. They Invite the public there for food service.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

If this Chipotle is only doing carry out at the moment, don’t see why they have to open the bathrooms.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Most Police, hands up, Awesome and respectable. 
There are some, though who are criminals hiding behind a badge. 
Those police just doing their job, as was the manager. 
The one at fault was the driver. Baaaaaad driver.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Question, where this occurred, is there a public order by government officials to the effect that public bathrooms are to be closed?
> 
> The issue of whether or not such an order (if exists) should exist and if "public" restrooms should be allowed to be closed, but everyone has to take a step back and think about this a bit:
> 
> ...


Yes. Taxpayer funded public bathrooms at parks, beaches, etc., have been closed by order of various government agencies. What private enterprises decide regarding their facilities is their prerogative. If you gotta take a dump, then log off and go home. Problem solved.



KevinJohnson said:


> @doyousensehumor
> Private property up to a point. They Invite the public there for food service.


Private property up to a point? Where is the deciding line of private property rights? Back in the day, the government could assign you to provide housing and meals to soldier's occupying your neighborhood. Are you down with essential personnel barging into your residence to use the bathroom? Or will you deny access because it is your private property?



The Jax said:


> I was in Chipotle recently picking up in NJ on another delivery platform. GrubHub driver shows up to pick up. They have two chairs and police tape blocking the hallway to the bathrooms. As I stand there and wait in line to pickup, the Grubhub driver goes around it and they started freaking out. Yelling at the driver the bathrooms are closed to the public. He said he had to go and went in there anyway. They ran right to the phone and called the police. Lights and sirens they were there in 3 minutes. Yes, the line was long. The driver was already out of the bathroom and already standing in line. The police try to get him to come out of the line. He told them no I need to pick up an order. So the police talk to him and the manager and all the police could do was trespass him. So the manager told the cops she didn't want this driver to ever come back and the police issued him a trespass where he will be arrested if he returns. As the manager walked back to the kitchen from the lobby, she got booed by all the customers and one customer called her a piece of s***. It was great. They also booed the cops when they escorted him out after an employee gave him his delivery.


If you gotta take a dump, log off and go home. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Where is the deciding line of private property rights?


The deciding line is they put up a sign INVITING the public into their STORE which needs permission from the dept of health to serve food.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> The deciding line is they put up a sign INVITING the public into their STORE which needs permission from the dept of health to serve food.


And how does that involve bathrooms? As they say, every market is different.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> And how does that involve bathrooms? As they say, every market is different.


You compared my residence to a Chipotle. How does that compare genius?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> The deciding line is they put up a sign INVITING the public into their STORE which needs permission from the dept of health to serve food.


Government could declare that all private property owners will provide bathroom facilities to essential personnel. What you gonna do when an ambulance and two fire trucks need to relieve themselves after a call to a house across the street?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Private property up to a point? Where is the deciding line of private property rights?


When you voluntarily decide to make your private property accessible to the public as part of your business operations, you cede some of your private property rights to the government. You might not like it, but that's the way it is and has been for quite some time.

I do not have to provide wheelchair access to my private property as long as I am using it for my own personal use. As soon as I use my private property as a publicly accessible business, though, I am required by the ADA to provide wheelchair access.

I am not required to maintain adequate fire exits from my private property as long as I am using it for my own personal use. As soon as I use my private property as a publicly accessible business, though, there are regulations that dictate the minimum number of fire exits that the property must have and where they must be located.

I can decide that I don't like black people and not allow them on the premises of my private property as long as I am using it for my own personal use. As soon as I use my private property as a publicly accessible business, though, I am not allowed to deny entry to people based on certain protected classes (including race).

The list goes on and on and on. I don't know what the laws are concerning dine-in restaurants and restrooms, but it makes sense that, at the very least, they would be required to provide facilities where people can wash their hands for sanitary reasons. People that are eating should be able to wash their hands beforehand. Restaurants that are take out only often do not have publicly accessible restrooms, so it is safe to assume that they are not legally required. Since pretty much all restaurants are currently operating as take-out-only restaurants, then I assume that they are not required to provide restroom facilities to the public.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Government could declare that all private property owners will provide bathroom facilities to essential personnel. What you gonna do when an ambulance and two fire trucks need to relieve themselves after a call to a house across the street?


Okay "Judge"

Cool story bro.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> You compared my residence to a Chipotle. How does that compare genius?


Chipotle most likely leases their properties and their rights are documented in legal agreements. Do you own or rent your residence?
Thanks for calling me a genius by the way. My spouse is always calling me a dumb ass.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> When you voluntarily decide to make your private property accessible to the public as part of your business operations, you cede some of your private property rights to the government. You might not like it, but that's the way it is and has been for quite some time.
> 
> I do not have to provide wheelchair access to my private property as long as I am using it for my own personal use. As soon as I use my private property as a publicly accessible business, though, I am required by the ADA to provide wheelchair access.
> 
> ...


I gotta admit, you are absolutely right.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

All I gonna say is: When a man needs to go. HE NEEDS TO GO!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

On a somewhat related note, did anybody else get this e-mail a couple days ago?



GrubHub said:


> *A message from Noodles and Co*
> 
> If there's something we've learned over the last few months, it's that just because people are craving Noodles, they need an easy way to get them. So there's no one we're more appreciative of than GrubHub delivery partners like you.
> 
> ...


I like how restroom access has essentially become an advertising point.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

As a driver and weekly customer who eats there, I strongly stand by Chipotle's decision 100 percent. This is a safety and health matter. The employees use the same restrooms as the public does. If they limit the restrooms to employees only, that significantly reduces their exposure to viruses, germs, and bacteria. 

During this pandemic, I would prefer the people preparing my food to not have to share the restrooms with every Tom, Dick, and Harry who walks thru the front door. We all have a general idea of many of the unmentionable things that take place in public restrooms. Why risk your employees safety if you don't have to?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> I was in Chipotle recently picking up in NJ on another delivery platform. GrubHub driver shows up to pick up. They have two chairs and police tape blocking the hallway to the bathrooms. As I stand there and wait in line to pickup, the Grubhub driver goes around it and they started freaking out. Yelling at the driver the bathrooms are closed to the public. He said he had to go and went in there anyway. They ran right to the phone and called the police. Lights and sirens they were there in 3 minutes. Yes, the line was long. The driver was already out of the bathroom and already standing in line. The police try to get him to come out of the line. He told them no I need to pick up an order. So the police talk to him and the manager and all the police could do was trespass him. So the manager told the cops she didn't want this driver to ever come back and the police issued him a trespass where he will be arrested if he returns. As the manager walked back to the kitchen from the lobby, she got booed by all the customers and one customer called her a piece of s***. It was great. They also booed the cops when they escorted him out after an employee gave him his delivery.


Burn any police stations ?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> We all have a general idea of many of the unmentionable things that take place in public restrooms.


Well yes. The same pathogens and microbes that were there last year plus one more. The employees can wash their hands. If you cannot handle that turn off the lights and close. It is time for people to start using some common sense.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Well yes. The same pathogens and microbes that were there last year plus one more. The employees can wash their hands. If you cannot handle that turn off the lights and close. It is time for people to start using some common sense.


This Covid-19 pandemic has forever changed the way we do business. The employees can wash their hands? That is the problem. Many of them do not wash their hands because it is based on an honor system. We have always been at the mercy of restaurant employees to do the right thing but now more than ever that applies. I still would prefer the restrooms reduced to employees only rather than 200+ people a day. Less exposure is always the safer route. I have been too pizza shops where I saw the owner give back cash change to the customer and went back to flipping the dough with his bare hands. Those days of ignorance must come to an end.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

All of the chipotle restaurants here have the bathroom locked. Problem solved


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> If you gotta take a dump, log off and go home. Much ado about nothing.


Wow, you must be part of the 0.01% that never ventures more then a mile from home.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Wow, you must be part of the 0.01% that never ventures more then a mile from home.


 Took a long time using various apps to find that the best hotspots are within 3 miles of my home for certain days. However, during certain dinner rushes, I will travel 42 miles round trip to chase the big tips. I am always over $1.50 per mile and always within 30 minutes of my personal toilet in the room with the relaxing smell of lavender. That's if I need to take a dump. Otherwise, I relieve myself in a plastic container, or more satisfying, into the bushes. Mammals have been pooping for hundreds of thousands of years, but you still have issues? Figure it out. In an emergency of pooping your pants, $5 or $10 discretely offered will probably get you into any bathroom.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Mammals have been pooping for hundreds of thousands of years, but you still have issues? Figure it out.


I am waiting for that day an app driver who drives a minivan squats over a plastic bag in the back and takes a dump in it because he has no bathroom access then gets to the customers house and gives them the bag of poop by mistake then halfway down the road he realizes his critical error and knows more than a nastygram is heading his way.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I am waiting for that day an app driver who drives a minivan squats over a plastic bag in the back and takes a dump in it because he has no bathroom access then gets to the customers house and gives them the bag of poop by mistake then halfway down the road he realizes his critical error and knows more than a nastygram is heading his way.


Not my fault. The bag was sealed and I could not check the contents. Blame it on the restaurant.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Not my fault. The bag was sealed and I could not check the contents. Blame it on the restaurant.


Haha that response made my day.

Honestly though, its a double standard. If I ever heard that actually happened, I would laugh and laugh and honestly I would be laughing for weeks over the story. However, if I ordered food and that actually happened to me, I would get in my car and go looking for that driver and most certainly be ready to fight.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Took a long time using various apps to find that the best hotspots are within 3 miles of my home for certain days. However, during certain dinner rushes, I will travel 42 miles round trip to chase the big tips. I am always over $1.50 per mile and always within 30 minutes of my personal toilet in the room with the relaxing smell of lavender. That's if I need to take a dump. Otherwise, I relieve myself in a plastic container, or more satisfying, into the bushes. Mammals have been pooping for hundreds of thousands of years, but you still have issues? Figure it out. In an emergency of pooping your pants, $5 or $10 discretely offered will probably get you into any bathroom.


Again, you are responding with a very narrow scope of personal experience that you do not see the big picture.

Have a great day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is a big problem for me now with all the bathrooms closed. Going home each time you have to pee isn't practical. I try to find some bushes where I can be out of sight. Sunday I had to go so bad I drove to the side of a closed building. As I was getting back into my car a PO pulled in so I thought I was in trouble! Luckily he just went around the building and apparently didn't see the puddle next to my car! Not sure what he would have done if he caught me. Depending on who it is it could go either way.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Seamus said:


> This is a big problem for me now with all the bathrooms closed. Going home each time you have to pee isn't practical. I try to find some bushes where I can be out of sight. Sunday I had to go so bad I drove to the side of a closed building. As I was getting back into my car a PO pulled in so I thought I was in trouble! Luckily he just went around the building and apparently didn't see the puddle next to my car! Not sure what he would have done if he caught me. Depending on who it is it could go either way.


Yes exactly it is indeed a big problem that some just either do not understand or have blinders on and do not see it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Its true every restroom is closed here. OUR OF ORDER ..... (sure) . 
I have a health issue and i tell you i have to go pee every hour . medications i am on .
. Well there all closed . Guess what i go to the bathroom . 
So this driver is expected to drive all the way home stop earning a living for a closed restroom. 
I think if i get into trouble for using a restroom in a public restaurant i will have my lawyer slap some law suites on them .
If i win or not it will cost them thousands for there court costs . I will win. here is what google says . 

Can customers use staff toilets?
The Restroom Access Act, also known as Ally's Law, is legislation passed by several U.S. states that requires retail establishments that have toilet facilities for their employees to also allow customers to use the facilities if the customer has an inflammatory bowel disease or other medical condition requiring ..


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> On a somewhat related note, did anybody else get this e-mail a couple days ago?
> 
> I like how restroom access has essentially become an advertising point.


Society will never be the same without so many gatorade piss bottles in every ditch. Maybe in 20+ years old timers will talk about that when mentioning rideshare and the 2010's.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

There is a code that requires a restaurant, if they have over X seats, to have a bathroom open to the public. This is part of the UCC so every state has it, but they can change the number of seats that 'trigger' the bathroom rule.

If they are allowing walk ins, then they must open the bathroom for public use, as the reg is for 'seats' not 'people'. And by public I mean not-employees, ie customers.

So technically he did nothing wrong by entering the facilities, and the restaurant DID break the regs by closing the bathrooms. Could he fight it? Sure. How much money do you want to waste? You might be able to sue the owner, or make a complaint to the health board (or whomever).

Problem is now every $13/hr manager is drunk on Chinese virus power and making rules up as they go.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> ...as the reg is for 'seats' not 'people'.


But they are not providing any seats right now. There is no dine in.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> There is a code that requires a restaurant, if they have over X seats, to have a bathroom open to the public. This is part of the UCC so every state has it, but they can change the number of seats that 'trigger' the bathroom rule.
> 
> If they are allowing walk ins, then they must open the bathroom for public use, as the reg is for 'seats' not 'people'. And by public I mean not-employees, ie customers.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest point your missing is the executive orders issued by local governor's in many states has temporarily changed many of the current laws. You can bet that Chipotle is only following strict protocol coming straight from corporate. The governor has restricted no dine in eating here in New Jersey. Many restaurants are only allowing curbside pickup. Just because Chipotle allows you in the lobby to pick up your food doesn't give you the right to barge into the rest room. Their restaurant is partially open for online orders only w/ no cash register sales here in New Jersey. The inside is closed to non employees including customers who have to take a leak.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

In my market some restrooms are open to the public and some are not. I have good rep with one restaurant. They gave me blanket approval to use their restrooms. Noodles and co have always allowed us to use their restrooms. Like I said its all hit and miss in my market.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> But they are not providing any seats right now. There is no dine in.


Doesn't work like that. When you open/inspect a restaurant the rules you follow are determined by your MAXIMUM capacity. So for things like a bathroom, or fire exits, or ventilation, etc its based off how many people you CAN handle, that how many you DO handle.

BK is still able to hold 50+ people, they didn't change their occupanicy limit, they just closed the seating section. BIG DIFFERENCE.

You'll notice that a lot of the Chinese virus 'partial opening' order required stores to LIMIT the max occupancy 50 half. But they did CHANGE the actual occupancy limit. That would require new certification as the rules are different (as are taxes).

A lot of the orders for businesses are not truly enforceable. For example the Governor can't unilaterally cut your occupancy in half. There are tons of local/State/Federal laws (like ADA compliance) that key directly off occupancy. What the State CAN do, and has threatened to 
do, is send in the health inspector to 'find' problems, or pull your liquor/food handling license.

Don't take what you have read about in the news as fact. This Chinese virus issue has shown what bad actors Gov't can be. And never believe the news. Seriouly, its 2020 and you believe mass media? Shame on you.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

its a state by state requirement. Here in MN they are not allowing in restaurant dining. Take out or outdoor dining.


NOXDriver said:


> Doesn't work like that. When you open/inspect a restaurant the rules you follow are determined by your MAXIMUM capacity. So for things like a bathroom, or fire exits, or ventilation, etc its based off how many people you CAN handle, that how many you DO handle.
> 
> BK is still able to hold 50+ people, they didn't change their occupanicy limit, they just closed the seating section. BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> You'll notice that a lot of the Chinese virus 'partial opening' order required stores to LIMIT the max occupancy 50 half. But they did CHANGE the actual occupancy limit. That would require new certification as the rules are different (as are taxes).


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Doesn't work like that. When you open/inspect a restaurant the rules you follow are determined by your MAXIMUM capacity. So for things like a bathroom, or fire exits, or ventilation, etc its based off how many people you CAN handle, that how many you DO handle.
> 
> BK is still able to hold 50+ people, they didn't change their occupanicy limit, they just closed the seating section. BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> ...


I am not a lawyer or legal expert but I question the legitimacy of the supposed laws that you say exist. If they are true they are definitely on a state by state basis. There are hundreds of stores and restaurants that post signs that restrooms are for customers only. Starbucks just recently changed their corporate policy after making the news for refusing to allow 2 black men use of the restrooms without making a purchase. In most states as long as you don't discriminate based on race, color, ethnicity etc. you are free to set a corporate policy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I wonder if the restaurant notified Grubhub.

This driver could have lost his gig for trying to make a "statement".


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Doesn't work like that. When you open/inspect a restaurant the rules you follow are determined by your MAXIMUM capacity. So for things like a bathroom, or fire exits, or ventilation, etc its based off how many people you CAN handle, that how many you DO handle.


You seem to be skipping over the part that there are emergency orders in place. Those usually over-rule such simple rules.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

observer said:


> I wonder if the restaurant notified Grubhub.
> 
> This driver could have lost his gig for trying to make a "statement".


Hey I am the person who posted this.

I honestly do not feel this driver was trying to make a statement at all. I think from my prospective is the driver has been delivering for a few hours and had to pee and its was close to an emergency for him and that was that. He wasn't rude to anyone. He just walked over the tape and went into the bathroom. he them calmly left the bathroom and got in line to get his order. He didn't have that "I am entitled to whatever I want" look on his face. It was more of, "I have a problem and I need a solution, regardless of the rules". He never argued with the manager or police and basically said several times,"if you are upset I used the bathroom, I apologize, but I really needed to go".

This is why the other customers booed the manager and the cops because the guy genuinely just needed to use the bathroom.



BigJohn said:


> You seem to be skipping over the part that there are emergency orders in place. Those usually over-rule such simple rules.


I see what you are saying but tell someone's bladder there is an emergency order. Your bladder doesn't care. It comes in several different levels. Empty, filling, filled, emergency, and burst. When you are in between filled and emergency, you do what you have to do.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The Jax said:


> I see what you are saying but tell someone's bladder there is an emergency order. Your bladder doesn't care. It comes in several different levels. Empty, filling, filled, emergency, and burst. When you are in between filled and emergency, you do what you have to do.


Please go back and read what I quoted that I was responding to.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Hey I am the person who posted this.
> 
> I honestly do not feel this driver was trying to make a statement at all. I think from my prospective is the driver has been delivering for a few hours and had to pee and its was close to an emergency for him and that was that. He wasn't rude to anyone. He just walked over the tape and went into the bathroom. he them calmly left the bathroom and got in line to get his order. He didn't have that "I am entitled to whatever I want" look on his face. It was more of, "I have a problem and I need a solution, regardless of the rules". He never argued with the manager or police and basically said several times,"if you are upset I used the bathroom, I apologize, but I really needed to go".
> 
> ...


He had an emergency because he didn't plan ahead.

"Regardless of the rules" is a statement.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

observer said:


> He had an emergency because he didn't plan ahead.


I disagree. I think what happened is he got into the busyness of delivering. We all have been there. You start to feel you need to go but you want to keep moving. Then you hit a point where you start looking at every dumpster and bush you drive by and you know you need to make time, whether you like it or not.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Jax said:


> I disagree. I think what happened is he got into the busyness of delivering. We all have been there. You start to feel you need to go but you want to keep moving. Then you hit a point where you start looking at every dumpster and bush you drive by and you know you need to make time, whether you like it or not.


In your post you showed not one but TWO instances of the driver not following directions.

"He said he had to go and went in there anyway."

"The police try to get him to come out of the line. He told them no I need to pick up an order."

Seems to me that the driver thinks he doesn't have to follow any directions, from anyone, including police.

Did he hit that point immediately when he walked in to the restaurant? Or was he already feeling the urge to use the bathroom before he got there?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> If you want to sell food then you should provide facilities for customers to wash their hands. Should be part of the Health Codes.


I get closing bathrooms,an uber eats,truck delivery guy is working w business. Let them use


ThrowInTheTowel said:


> As a driver and weekly customer who eats there, I strongly stand by Chipotle's decision 100 percent. This is a safety and health matter. The employees use the same restrooms as the public does. If they limit the restrooms to employees only, that significantly reduces their exposure to viruses, germs, and bacteria.
> 
> During this pandemic, I would prefer the people preparing my food to not have to share the restrooms with every Tom, Dick, and Harry who walks thru the front door. We all have a general idea of many of the unmentionable things that take place in public restrooms. Why risk your employees safety if you don't have to?


Uber working w the place ,to make them money and send food to the customer. Make an expection,calling the cops is over kill. People don't listen to bathroom closed. Get a lock w a code and change it daily.


ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think the biggest point your missing is the executive orders issued by local governor's in many states has temporarily changed many of the current laws. You can bet that Chipotle is only following strict protocol coming straight from corporate. The governor has restricted no dine in eating here in New Jersey. Many restaurants are only allowing curbside pickup. Just because Chipotle allows you in the lobby to pick up your food doesn't give you the right to barge into the rest room. Their restaurant is partially open for online orders only w/ no cash register sales here in New Jersey. The inside is closed to non employees including customers who have to take a leak.


I think a delivery drivers is working w the store,they should be aloud to use the bathroom. A lot of truck drivers and vendors are being denied service to restrooms. Your helping make the place make $ and are working for or w the company. To refuse them the bathroom is messed up.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Your helping make the place make $ and are working for or w the company. To refuse them the bathroom is messed up.


Beyond that, does any restaurant really want delivery drivers that haven't washed their hands all day because they don't have access to wash rooms?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Again, you are responding with a very narrow scope of personal experience that you do not see the big picture.
> 
> Have a great day.


Narrow scope? Soldier's were housed by government fiat in civilian's housing for hundreds or thousands of years. Mammals have been peeing into Gatorade bottles for millions of years. Persons entering into unauthorized areas on private property are trespassing. The narrow scope of my experience is that I can poop and pee every day without any police involvement.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I was in Chipotle recently picking up in NJ on another delivery platform. GrubHub driver shows up to pick up. They have two chairs and police tape blocking the hallway to the bathrooms. As I stand there and wait in line to pickup, the Grubhub driver goes around it and they started freaking out. Yelling at the driver the bathrooms are closed to the public. He said he had to go and went in there anyway. They ran right to the phone and called the police. Lights and sirens they were there in 3 minutes. Yes, the line was long. The driver was already out of the bathroom and already standing in line. The police try to get him to come out of the line. He told them no I need to pick up an order. So the police talk to him and the manager and all the police could do was trespass him. So the manager told the cops she didn't want this driver to ever come back and the police issued him a trespass where he will be arrested if he returns. As the manager walked back to the kitchen from the lobby, she got booed by all the customers and one customer called her a piece of s***. It was great. They also booed the cops when they escorted him out after an employee gave him his delivery.


I'd have left w/o the order, costing them $$$.



doyousensehumor said:


> Forget about government needs to decide yes or no should bathrooms "allowed" be open or closed. The restaurant is private property.
> 
> Cared? &#128518; We the people, can't agree on that direction to go in, other than get offended by the choices other people mak
> 
> They should have Not given him the delivery. Instead, reported with Grubhub--who ought to have deactivated him!


Deactivated him, what for?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> I get closing bathrooms,an uber eats,truck delivery guy is working w business. Let them use
> 
> Uber working w the place ,to make them money and send food to the customer. Make an expection,calling the cops is over kill. People don't listen to bathroom closed. Get a lock w a code and change it daily.
> 
> I think a delivery drivers is working w the store,they should be aloud to use the bathroom. A lot of truck drivers and vendors are being denied service to restrooms. Your helping make the place make $ and are working for or w the company. To refuse them the bathroom is messed up.


Many of these restaurants are paying as much as 30% commission on orders cutting their profits drastically. In a perfect world they would look at drivers as helping the company but not under these circumstances.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Beyond that, does any restaurant really want delivery drivers that haven't washed their hands all day because they don't have access to wash rooms?


They would be opening up a can of worms. Who is going to stand there all day verifying if the customer is a delivery driver? There are no uniforms or i.d. only the app can prove it. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Many of these restaurants are paying as much as 30% commission on orders cutting their profits drastically.


The restaurants can always hire inhouse delivery drivers. They Chose to pay 30% commission instead.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> The restaurants can always hire inhouse delivery drivers. They Chose to pay 30% commission instead.


It is less of an hassle to not have to deal with insurance, liability, and employer related taxes. They also are able to expand their customer base beyond a 3 mile radius, get faster deliveries to the customer, along with increased sales. The only question is all that worth 30% of your profits?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The only question is all that worth 30% of your profits?


 The proper time to decide that would be BEFORE you sign the agreement, not after. 
It is not 30% of the profits, it is 30% of the sale price.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> The proper time to decide that would be BEFORE you sign the agreement, not after.
> It is not 30% of the profits, it is 30% of the sale price.


You are absolutely correct but it can exceed that amount. In many of the news articles I have read on some orders they actually lose money. Some items may only have a 20% profit margin so when they take 30% of the sale price they actually take all the profits which is why some states are considering commission caps.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Again, the restaurants are free to hire their own drivers and not pay commissions. But like you said that would be a "hassle".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Again, the restaurants are free to hire their own drivers and not pay commissions. But like you said that would be a "hassle".


The real question is will they let their delivery drivers use the restrooms.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> If you want to sell food then you should provide facilities for customers to wash their hands. Should be part of the Health Codes.


That's what I say when they put those phony out of order signs. 99% of time those are fake they just don't want to clean up after people.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I am not a lawyer or legal expert but I question the legitimacy of the supposed laws that you say exist. If they are true they are definitely on a state by state basis. There are hundreds of stores and restaurants that post signs that restrooms are for customers only. Starbucks just recently changed their corporate policy after making the news for refusing to allow 2 black men use of the restrooms without making a purchase. In most states as long as you don't discriminate based on race, color, ethnicity etc. you are free to set a corporate policy.


You really need to reread what I said. I SPECIFICALLY clarified it to mean CUSTOMERS. Technically, by entering a shop you are a customer, paying or not.

The Starbucks thing was YEARS ago. Any business has the right to refuse service to anyone, at any time, for any reason (other than illegal ones). So you can be asked to leave at any time, and you have no right to stay. If you don't you're trespassing.



BigJohn said:


> You seem to be skipping over the part that there are emergency orders in place. Those usually over-rule such simple rules.


Nope, a Governor doesn't have the power to magically change the rules like you think they do. Read up about businesses that tried to open, they were basically bullied into closing again.. the governor does not have the power to close a private business. He can tell the public health dept to inspect you (and you will fail) or the fire marshal to inspect you (you will fail). But outright ban a private business?? NOPE.

There are court cases that will make their way through the courts that will clear this up.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"The police try to get him to come out of the line. He told them no I need to pick up an order."

😳

Stunned that the cops didn't pull out their sillyclubs and start wailing on the guy right then and there.


----------

